# 2010 Lakeside 3-D Archery Schedule



## TURKEY MADNESS (Mar 1, 2010)

March 27
April 24
May 29
June 26
July 31
August 28 Shoot times 8:00am Cut off 4:00. Rain Out Dates will be scheduled for the following day if possible. The cost is $6 for the cubs and $12 for all others. 

PRIZES
Shooter of the year shoot-off and drawing for prizes will be held at the August tournament. Shooter of the year will receive the choice of a new bow or cash.

**3 day guided deer hunt with Cumberland Springs Wildlife Preserve
**2 day guided hog hunt with Tennessee Extreme Hunting
**Other prizes to be announced 

LOCATION
2 miles South of Tims Ford State Park entrance

OFFICIALS
Allen Byrom 931-703-7270
Martin Dixon 931-224-8438
Tracy Taylor 931-307-9856


----------



## dest.340 (Feb 14, 2010)

Had a great time last year.Hope everyone that can will come out and shoot with us.


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great course setups, great people to shoot with and the best shoots I've ever been to. These guys do things first class. Do yourself a favor and give them a try if you get a chance, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope to make it down there this year, its a great place to shoot, I shot there back when the first club had shoots there.


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

sounds good, what state is it in? Or did I miss that?


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

It's in Tennessee. Southern Middle Tennessee about 1.25-1.5 hours Southeast from Nashville.


----------



## TURKEY MADNESS (Mar 1, 2010)

The area it is in is Winchester Tn.


----------



## dest.340 (Feb 14, 2010)

2 miles past tims ford state park


----------



## JO247 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lakeside 3D Archery has a great coarse area at Tims Ford. Come on out and you will have a blast. They have all of the information (map, directions, shooter classes, and rules) you need on there website. The web address is www.lakeside3darchery.com


----------



## dest.340 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the web site.check it out!


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're looking for a good shoot tomorrow, come out and give it a shot. Tracy always puts together a great course!


----------

